# Digitizer Challenge



## oneill

I'm an embroiderer like many others that use an outside digitizer. As an embroiderer we all know that the quality of embroidery is really only as good as the digitized file. So I've created a TEST file and welcome any digitizer who would like to take the TEST to email me so I can email you the file. It's not complicated, just allows me to compare apples with apples. I will let this sit for 2 weeks and then publish my findings along with pics for other embroiderers to see. I did this 4 years ago to 4 different digitizers and got back 4 completely different sewouts, I then chose my digitizer and have been doing business with him ever since. I can say I spend at least $25,000 a year with him. Now if the potential for an additional $25,000 a year is enticing to you I welcome you to take the challenge. By no means am I going to drop my current digitizer, however there are times he is too busy to turn things around quickly and for that it would be nice to have a solid plan B. Even though I might not use the "winner" full time I can bet that many embroiderers seeing the post will give you some business. I will not pay for any files submitted, this is a voluntary participation to possibly get more business. I welcome anyone that is interested. I will only give my personal opinion for the sewouts and post all pics and let every embroiderer judge for themselves. So if you are good let the digitizing do the talking..... Cause it's not about price it's about quality.

[email protected]


----------



## curtrnev

Subscribed


----------



## oneill

Subscribed? Sorry I don't understand.


----------



## curtrnev

I subscribed to this thread to keep an eye on what is posted and when a new post is added I will be alerted by email. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/faq.php?faq=vb3_user_profile#faq_vb3_subscriptions


----------



## princessracer

I subscribed aswell. I'd love to have a digitizer I can trust!


----------



## oneill

Right on.... You'll be amazed at the files I have received so far, it's so crazy how everyone interprets the same design differently...


----------



## MX1CAN

How many files do you have as of now? 

Also what type of fabric will you sew on? 

By the way this was a great idea. I'm really looking forward to seeing the pictures


----------



## oneill

I have my original 4 designs that I did 4 years ago, 4 designs have been sent to me already since I posted 2 days ago. I've sent the TEST to approx 13 people most of them today. I'm going to accept designs up to 4/4/10, then post the sewouts. I also have a thread at digitsmith.com.


----------



## paylessdigitizin

Hi 
We are serving in embroidery digitizing from last 7 years.We have a team of expert digitizers.
You can send a free trial up to 10000 stitches to see the quality of digitizing.
My email is [email protected]
Thanks
Rana




oneill said:


> I'm an embroiderer like many others that use an outside digitizer. As an embroiderer we all know that the quality of embroidery is really only as good as the digitized file. So I've created a TEST file and welcome any digitizer who would like to take the TEST to email me so I can email you the file. It's not complicated, just allows me to compare apples with apples. I will let this sit for 2 weeks and then publish my findings along with pics for other embroiderers to see. I did this 4 years ago to 4 different digitizers and got back 4 completely different sewouts, I then chose my digitizer and have been doing business with him ever since. I can say I spend at least $25,000 a year with him. Now if the potential for an additional $25,000 a year is enticing to you I welcome you to take the challenge. By no means am I going to drop my current digitizer, however there are times he is too busy to turn things around quickly and for that it would be nice to have a solid plan B. Even though I might not use the "winner" full time I can bet that many embroiderers seeing the post will give you some business. I will not pay for any files submitted, this is a voluntary participation to possibly get more business. I welcome anyone that is interested. I will only give my personal opinion for the sewouts and post all pics and let every embroiderer judge for themselves. So if you are good let the digitizing do the talking..... Cause it's not about price it's about quality.
> 
> [email protected]


----------



## American logoZ

Thanks - this is sure to be helpful. I look forward to seeing the results.


----------



## oneill

1 Week and counting.... I have sent the design to many (about 25) but only have received back a few (6).... The last day I'll take submissions is 4/4/10. Thanks for participating.


----------



## JAF

I did the S and it looks good. That seamed to be the challange. Will send it soon


----------



## 24hours-digitize

oneill said:


> I'm an embroiderer like many others that use an outside digitizer. As an embroiderer we all know that the quality of embroidery is really only as good as the digitized file. So I've created a TEST file and welcome any digitizer who would like to take the TEST to email me so I can email you the file. It's not complicated, just allows me to compare apples with apples. I will let this sit for 2 weeks and then publish my findings along with pics for other embroiderers to see. I did this 4 years ago to 4 different digitizers and got back 4 completely different sewouts, I then chose my digitizer and have been doing business with him ever since. I can say I spend at least $25,000 a year with him. Now if the potential for an additional $25,000 a year is enticing to you I welcome you to take the challenge. By no means am I going to drop my current digitizer, however there are times he is too busy to turn things around quickly and for that it would be nice to have a solid plan B. Even though I might not use the "winner" full time I can bet that many embroiderers seeing the post will give you some business. I will not pay for any files submitted, this is a voluntary participation to possibly get more business. I welcome anyone that is interested. I will only give my personal opinion for the sewouts and post all pics and let every embroiderer judge for themselves. So if you are good let the digitizing do the talking..... Cause it's not about price it's about quality.
> 
> [email protected]


Hi,friend,
I just saw your information on the forum,I am a digitizer form China,I have been working in a factory of USA for 8 years ,I can provide you a cost effective service. You may consider it or you may send me a logo to try . I know that you pay more attention to the quality, I can assure you of the quality .The price is based on the quality.
Please contact me : [email protected] ( email & MSN)


----------



## gemais

Looking forward to seeing the outcome.


----------



## laz0924

Great Idea


----------



## Prinsz

Maybe it is an idea to let the digitizer that won four years ago compete also.
And we will all know if he is better or worse than the ones that asign now


----------



## selzler

I think this post is great and looking forward to see what you get. This looks like a great way to find a digitizer.


----------



## blibby53

I can't wait to see the results also!! Great Idea!


----------



## oneill

Prinsz said:


> Maybe it is an idea to let the digitizer that won four years ago compete also.
> And we will all know if he is better or worse than the ones that asign now


I will show my "original" 4 logos, however on the follow up email I ask the digitizers if they would like to give additional info: yrs experience, price per k, turnaround etc... I will only release the info that the digitizers reply. Some would like to stay anonymous cause they are either retired or not really looking to expand clientele lists. I have to respect their wishes. I just hope the majority of people who I sent it to email me something this week. Right now the design has been sent to approx 30 digitizers however I've only received back 7 designs + the original 4. Which is cool, cause at least it's a decent sampling just be awesome if there were 20 designs that could be compared.... We shall see. Thanks for everyone who has participated, hopefully someone gets some work out of this.


----------



## baddjun1

Am subscribing to this post to see the results.


----------



## HGE

Intrested in the results as well. Hope more respond.


----------



## Anitaembroidery

Hi Joe ,
would you like to give me a try?
we offer a complete line of custom embroidered to do digitizing.
please send us your picture/logos.
we work 24 hours/day, 7days/week. 
We can offer a sew-out sample with a list of color chart (free) ,and no charge for edition.
thank you!

have a nice day.
sincerely

Anita
Embroidery Digitizier
Years Experience
Accept rush order
[email protected]
Anita Embroidery Digitizing Studio
Payments by Paypal


----------



## bungy

Just out of interest.
What format is the artwork you are supplying?


----------



## oneill

bungy said:


> Just out of interest.
> What format is the artwork you are supplying?


I've been sending out a .PDF file, but it was originally an .eps file. I can send any format needed.


----------



## skits

oneill said:


> I've been sending out a .PDF file, but it was originally an .eps file. I can send any format needed.



Hi,

Pls email us the eps file with instructions to orders at powerstitch dot com

Thanks.
Rish


----------



## bungy

oneill said:


> I've been sending out a .PDF file, but it was originally an .eps file. I can send any format needed.


Thanks for that. The original artwork can also make or break a design.


----------



## astitchinthyme

am reading this on the 6th. When are you going to post the results? regards, Herby


----------



## Prinsz

astitchinthyme said:


> am reading this on the 6th. When are you going to post the results? regards, Herby


Yep, We are all hoping you found a great digitizer!


----------



## oneill

Hey everyone, thanks for being so patient. Sorry about the delay, shop got a little busy so I'm just finishing up some orders. I will sewout all the designs I have received tonight and try to get these posted tomorrow, I believe there are about 16 or so. Gotta pay the bills first if you know what I mean. Thanks again.


----------



## astitchinthyme

Are you going to e-mail the participants with the results and a view of the submitted designs? regards


----------



## oneill

Results can be located here. Thanks.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/embroidery/t114326.html


----------

